# Unpleasant Street 2006 Photos



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

What a night we had. Despite the fact I had all of the big stuff set up by Sunday, I still found myself running around like a chicken with it's head cut off setting up smaller stuff and re-arranging things right until the first ToTs came up the walk. I had no time to shoot daytime photos, so no daytime photos this year (I did get daytime video, but I still have to dump it into the PC and edit it).

We had a total of 80 ToTs, which doubles what we had last year. A lot of people said they saw me in the paper and HAD to check it out... including one of the local police officers. When I saw him pull up, I was worried he was going to tell me to shut the foggers down since they were fogging up the road something fierce, but he was just bringing some kids by to see the haunt. Phew.

I wish I'd gotten some daytime shots, but what can you do?

Haunt pictures by Zombie-F - Photobucket


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

its all good -i like the cemetery pic. i'm going up there next year for sure


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks great. Nice lighting ZF.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks for the pictures Zombie, it all turned out real nice.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Very nice. I need to make one of those sign posts


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

great pics zombie! I have a few that I took that night, some came out better than others... i'm not much of a photographer. But want me to send you them?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

mikeq91 said:


> great pics zombie! I have a few that I took that night, some came out better than others... i'm not much of a photographer. But want me to send you them?


Sure. It's always nice to have some extra photos on the old Hard Drive.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Nice pics Zombie-F! Looks like you had a cool yard set up! :> Thanks for sharing them with us!


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Can't wait for the video to follow!! Looks great.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Very nice pics zombie. Glad you had a great night. Cant wait to see the video as well.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

As usual great pics, I love the BBQ hand, too funny.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

looks great Zombie... doubling your numbers is impressive!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Great pics. I liked the night shots they added to the spookiness.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Those are very nice pics!! Awesome lighting. 
I love that sign post, i remember seeing pics of it a few years back.... I gotta make a sign post someday....

Very nice thanx for sharing!!


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Looks great! I really need a yard so I can spread out with my grave sites too... lol


----------

